
Echo 4k TV: Amazon - The First Major Tech Company to Figure Out Television - ijidak
https://www-yahoo-com.cdn.ampproject.org/c/s/www.yahoo.com/amphtml/finance/news/amazon-4k-smart-tvs-having-130000335.html
======
ijidak
This is huge. The idea that a tech company would figure out a way to integrate
their vision of television into the central living room appliance has been
enough to swing the stock of major tech companies upwards and down. However,
prior to this, it was never convincing that the tech players had something
useful to offer beyond just another smart television. But an Echo TV is a game
changer. For the first time, a major tech company has something compelling to
offer to the average household as their vision of television. Now let's see
what skills developers come up with. Wouldn't surprise me if it takes a few
iterations to perfect this, but if anyone understands iterating towards
perfection, it's Amazon. This is an exciting moment in tech.

